# advise on cache unit deer hunt



## In it for the meat (Sep 15, 2015)

This weekend I spent a lot of time hiking the walk in access properties of plymouth and clarkston I did see 1 buck but it was on posted property, I'm running out of ideas of where to go that's relatively close. I can't take any time off work so it would be a evening hunt during the week any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Start talking to farmers up there. I know several who would love to get rid of some deer out of there fields. I would PM you later.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed - you're going to have to talk to some landowners to get access out there. I used to hunt Clarkson quite a bit, but I had access to land. Where do you work by chance? If you're in Logan and can only hunt evenings after work, I'd take a drive up Blacksmith Fork and watch the north hillsides closely.


----------



## In it for the meat (Sep 15, 2015)

I work in Hyde park and live in plymouth


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you have access to an ATV/UTV?


----------



## In it for the meat (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes I have a.t.v and a horse


----------



## madjimbo (Oct 19, 2015)

I just filled my tag on the east side of Bear Lake up in the hills towards the Utah/WYO border.

If you find that you aren't seeing anything, you might try over there. We saw many, many spikes and 2x2's. Some of the canyons with dirt roads, hold water sources for cattle and you could see some success watching those.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

In it for the meat said:


> I work in Hyde park and live in plymouth


You could always take a drive up Green canyon or Smithfield after work. The hillsides are steep, but there are animals in there.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## In it for the meat (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm going to try green canyon tomorrow night thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

+1 to Smithfield canyon my in-laws live in the mouth of Smithfield canyon and own about an acre of land most of which is pasture for horses. They have several deer that live in the pasture and they regularly have bucks passing through. I have seen some of the biggest deer of my life just sitting under trees in their pasture. It is a bit more of a drive but in Richmond you have a walk in access area and you also have high creek as well. There are plenty of deer up there you just might have to work a bit to get to them.


----------



## In it for the meat (Sep 15, 2015)

So sounds like Smithfield canyon may be the better out of the two so I'll head up there after work tomorrow that's only a few min from my work


----------

